# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Opuchnięte wargi sromowe

## zaaniepokojona

Witam,
Pojawił się u mnie dość duży problem. Bardzo proszę o pomoc. Zacznę od początku. Jakieś dwa miesiące temu miałam robioną kontrolną cytologie. Moja Pani Ginekolog stwierdziła ze nic się takiego nie dzieje jest jednak niewielka infekcja. Przepisała mi antybiotyk Gynalgin oraz probiotyk do wyboru Trivagin doustnie lub invag dopochwowo. Wybrałam Trivagin. Po odbytym leczeniu wszystko zdawało się być w porządku. Do niedawna. Jakoś kilka dni po Sylwestrze zaczęłam odczuwać pieczenie przy częstym oddawaniu moczu, pomyślałam że być może przeziębiłam sobie pęcherz, zażyłam więc Furaginum, częstomocz ustąpił natomiast niewielkie pieczenie pozostało dodatkowo pojawiło się niewielkie swędzenie. Ponieważ ze względu na prace nie mogłam udać się do lekarza pomyślałam że wykupie drugi probiotyk proponowany przez Panią Ginekolog, Invag dopochwowy, już po pierwszej kapsułce poczułam ulgę. Aż do wczoraj. Po piątej zażytej tabletce zauważyłam u siebie obrzęk warg sromowych większych, zwłaszcza lewej i towarzyszący przy tym jej ból przy siadaniu, lub przy zmianie pozycji, nie ma żadnych innych objawów tj świąd czy pieczenie. W ulotce przeczytałam że może być to jeden ze skutków ubocznych działania leku występujące u 1 do 10 na 100 pacjentek, ale czy to możliwe, że wystąpiło dopiero po zażyciu 5 tabletki? Czy to może zwiastuje zupełnie coś innego, jakiś stan zapalny? Czytałam również o tzw stanie zapalnym gruczołu Bartholina. Na ewentualną wizytę u Pani Ginekolog muszę poczekać do poniedziałku o ile zostanę przyjęta. Bardzo proszę o udzielenie jakiś uwag, przypuszczeń, rad, chciałabym się uspokoić. Co powinnam w tej chwili zrobić by uśmierzyć dyskomfort?
Serdecznie pozdrawiam i przepraszam za długi post, starałam się dokładnie opisać swój przypadek. Czekam z niecierpliwością na jakiś odzew.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj, to co opisujesz wyglada na grzybice pochwy, jest to dosc czeste u kobiet, taki stan zapalny po antybiotuku. Nie musi byc pieczenia itd. ani uplawow. Mozesz stosowac taki sposob: polac recznik papierowy miekki, albo recznik zwykly ale oczywiscie wymyty, suchy i polac to oliwa z oliwek i tak lekko natrzec skore, powinno Ci przyniesc ulge, to stary sposob polecany tez przez lekarzy na stany zapalne. Jak czujesz swedzenie to tez to stosuj, ale powinnas isc do dermatologa wenerologa, ktory oceni stan narzadow bo byc moze trzeba dac antybiotyk przeciw grzybicy np fluconazol.

----------


## zaaniepokojona

Dziękuję za odpowiedz i za udzielenie rady. Dzisiaj ze mną już lepiej, opuchlizna samoistnie zaczęła schodzić, czuję dużą ulgę. Bede obserwować przez kolejne dni. Dziękuję jeszcze raz i pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Kajka3434

Jeśli teraz ginekolog znów stwierdzi u Ciebie infekcję intymną to łykaj od razu podczas leczenia probiotyk, tylko ginekologiczny, który ma szczepy bakterii kwasu mlekowego faktycznie kolonizujące pochwę, dobrze przebadane (ja stosuję od ponad 2 lat lacibios femina i świetnie się sprawdza). Po leczeniu jeszcze przez 2 najlepiej 3 tygodnie go łykaj. A jak będziesz czuła pieczenie i swędzenie to kup też z lacibiosu żel, który dobrze koi i łagodzi pieczenie i swędzenie. Nie podrażni Cię i nie uczuli, bo nie zawiera SLS, parabenów, sztucznych zapachów. Zawiera kwas mlekowy i chlorheksydynę, więc stosowany profilaktycznie będzie hamował rozwój patogennej flory i na przyszłość chronił przed infekcjami intymnymi.

----------


## zaaniepokojona

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź Kajka3434  :Smile:

----------


## zaaniepokojona

Witam,
To znowu ja. Problem sie powtorzył. Obecnie zażywam antybiotyk Rovamycine na zapalenie gardła, nie biorę żadnego probiotyku, ponieważ mój lekarz rodzinny zapewnił mnie, że ten antybiotyk jest bezpieczny i nie potrzebuje osłony. Tym czasem wziełam już polowę opakowania i dziś obudziłam się z podobnym opuchnięciem warg sromowych większych, które opisywałam w pierwszym poście , rozpoczynającym ten temat, tylko tym razem z naciskiem na prawą stronę. Czy to możliwe, że wystąpiła taka reakcja na zażywany przeze mnie antybiotyk?? Nie odczuwam żadnego pieczenia ani swędzenia tylko lekki dyskomfort spowodowany opuchlizną. Bardzo się niepokoję. Proszę o radę.

----------


## zaaniepokojona

Witam kolejny raz. 
Jestem po wizycie u ginekologa. Została stwierdzona u mnie infekcja pochwy o podłożu grzybiczym, najprawdopodobniej wywołana przyjmowaniem antybiotyków... Dostałam globulki dopochwowe Clotrimazolum i taką samą maść do smarowania. Oraz dodatkowo Flumycon 200mg w opakowaniu jest 12 tabletek. 1 z nich mam oddać parterowi a mnie lekarz zalecił wziąć 1 dnia potem za 3 dni następnie po 14, a resztę tabletek zażywać 1 raz w miesiącu najlepiej przed miesiączką. I tu moje pytanie, do życzliwej osoby bo po przeczytaniu informacji w internecie nie jestem do końca pewna czy dobrze zrozumiałam zalecenie lekarza co do dawkowania Flumycon-u. W wielu przypadkach przeczytałam że należy przyjmować te kapsułki w pewnym cyklu dniowym, w moim przypadku byłoby to 1 dnia, 3 dnia i 14 dnia. a nie tak jak zrozumiałam, że od pierwszej kapsułki ma minąć 3 dni od drugiej 14... ;/ Czy dobrze teraz rozumuję? Przepraszam za dziwaczne pytanie ale sama się zamotałam  :Wink:  Proszę o  jakąś podpowiedź. Pozdrawiam

----------


## lekarz

witam.dokladna i szczegolowa konsultacje lekarska uzyska pani bezposrednio pod numerem tel 518106066 bezplatnie prosze powolac sie na forum pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nigdy nie brałam tego leku to w tym temacie ci nie pomogę ale jak już raz miałaś infekcję po antybiotyku to probiotyk u ciebie powinien być podstawą. Najlepsze w twoim przypadku to dopochwowe, które działają miejscowo. Dodatkowo wybieraj taki, który przechowuje się w lodówce bo wtedy dopiero jest pewność, że skutecznie działa. I z tego co pamiętam to właśnie invag jest taki.

----------


## zaaniepokojona

Tak dokładnie Invag jest  tego typu probiotykiem, tylko tak jak już opisywałam we wcześniejszym poście na ten lek mój organizm dziwnie zareagował... pojawił się jeden ze skutków ubocznych dość nieprzyjemny. Ale dziękuję za wypowiedź i zainteresowanie  :Smile:

----------

